# New HT recos basement with open floor plan



## yjt0189 (Sep 24, 2010)

So many questions, so many options, so little time!
I am adding about 700 sq feet to basement and hope to use the area as not just a dedicated HT but multi use with L shape couch. We are about 1 month until they will be ready to start framing, then 2-3 months until i will have to have all the electronics available to install (newer 2011 models might be out by then) !

We enjoy the HT experience but also want to have flexibility to have the room open. As we are in the beginning phase of designing the space, i wanted to provide the planner with space ideas. My original thought is to have a L shaped 14' x 20' (9' ceiling) with a wall extending about 7' so the front sound is good when in the room but the room is open to the rest of the basement & some screen can be viewed from the other room as well. Hope to have 100-109 screen with viewing distance at middle of couch approx 13', small counter with bar stools behind the couch. 
It is in the basement with controlled lighting. I was thinking of placing drapes that can be drawn to close the room if only in the theater room !

After reading many forums and research in stores I'm looking at the Epson 8500UB. I have no idea yet on screen or speakers/sub. Here is a sample $5,000 budget:
PJ - $2300
Screen - $500
Speakers - $1,200
Rec - $700
Remote - $200
Cables - $200
(Misc Surge protection, Amp, other)

Is this doable given the space, design layout and budget ?
How much does it cost to have someone wire up and install if I buy all the equipment etc ? Is it worth it to have their experience or should i just have my electrician who will be there doing all the other work just do the runs ? Is a local company from Craigs List just as good as Ultimate Electronics, Best Buy or Listen Up? 
Thanks for sharing your experiences, any opinions, suggestions or information ~


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Your PJ budget is great, you will have a lot of high quality options in that range. I'm partial to the Epsons I've seen.

Your PJ screen budget can be cut by about 90% if you go with a painted screen a la Black Widow.

Your speaker budget could probably use a boost given the large, open room. I'd squeeze my projector and screen a little to budget about $1500 for speakers. This can get you a set of SVS with dual subwoofers.

You cable budget is probably right on for wiring the entire room, but if you're just buying HDMI cables and speaker wire, you're way over. Go to monoprice.com.

For surge protection, just shop for a Belkin, Panamax, TrippLite for under $100 that will be the style (shelf component, floor strip) that you want. No Monster.

For an Amp, you'll first need an AVR that has pre-outs or a Pre/Pro. Look for an Onkyo 700 series or better. Emotiva Amps are the current band for the buck darlings, but even at $700, will blow your budget.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Also, have a contractor do your wiring, do not hire an electronics retailer. They are expensive and not licensed for more complex work.

Your electrician should be okay, just make sure they don't run your speaker cables through the same conduit as your electricity. Also, have them run Cat5e for networking, several runs. Wireless isn't all it's cracked up to be, and you can use the Cat5e for video distribution if you desire.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with everything Marshall has said especially about not hiring a custom or store shop to do the wiring, their fees are astronomical to what your electrician would probably charge especially since he is already pulling wires anyhow.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I want to put in a caveat that, if you were going to hire the whole job done (wiring, screen, acoustics, calibration, etc.), them a local custom installer would be a good investment. The only time I would ever have a Geek Squad or similar electronics retailer come out is if I was totally clueless and needed only the most basic service to keep me happy. They will get everything working, but that's about it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Then again Marshall the custom installer should be in for the long haul and get everything up and going so the geek squad isn't needed. I suppose though if some issue were to arise beyond your ability then yes they would come in handy but they are pricey. :spend:

Just of curiousity i asked them how much it would be to get a wireless router going and he told me $120 to start:yikes:, i sayed thanks and went home and did it myself (easy job anyhow).


----------



## yjt0189 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great suggestions. I will work with the designer and have the main electrician do the wire runs. 

Couple questions, if I decide to have a motorized screen AND my plasma mounted on the wall, how do they synch ? What cables will I need for this ? I assume run 2 sets of hdmi & Cat5 from media hub...1 to projector in ceiling and 1 to front of room for the TV hookup (or daisy chain) from 1 to another)? I know I only really need the video (not audio) to each. I would like the TV to automatically turn Off, screen to drop down and projector to turn On - audio comes from same speakers. Is their flexibility with this set up to plug in a computer or would that be a wireless set up?

Projector placement - for the Epson 8500, if the middle of couch is at 13', could the PJ be at 15' so it is behind and not on top or in front of the viewers ? I originally had it at 9' but saw this at a buddies HT and it was not as clean of a look as if placed in back! Is their an optimum distance for the PJ to maximize brightness or other considerations ?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Run an HDMI splitter to feed the same video signal to both the Plasma and Proj. Shouldn't need Cat5e unless you are using built in media features in your display, and that would get complicated. I would just get a Roku box in your system if you wanted to do that. Internet features built into displays is ridiculous IMHO; just buy an inexpensive box instead.

As for turning off the TV dropping the screen, you'll need a learning remote that can do macros a la the Harmony series.

The epson has a wide range of zoom and image shift. You should have plenty of flexibility, but you'll want to double check the specs based on screen size, distance, and mounting height. Brightness is determined by the output of the projector and the size of the screen (as well as perceived brightness based on the other lighting in the room).


----------

